# Hunting Club Seeks Members



## Go Getter (Feb 8, 2006)

Hunting club located in Taliaferro/Wilkes County, minutes from Washington, Ga seeks a few members for the 2006/2007 hunting season.  5 tracts of land, 656 acres total, (possibly picking up more acrage).  Family oriented club, wife and children are always welcomed.  Electric hook up and water accessible. Hardwoods, creeks, riverbottoms and pines.  Food plots established.  Plenty of deer, turkey and hog.  Family club started over 25 years ago.  Members must abide by rules set by club.  PM me for more information.


----------



## rehdeer (Feb 10, 2006)

*I am Intrested*

Hey


I live in Lexington and am very intrested.  How much?
Can you email me a copy of the rules

thanks
Mike


----------



## brofoster (Feb 11, 2006)

Please send me any info on the club

Thanks 
Brofoster


----------



## BDI (Feb 12, 2006)

*lease*

You have a pm


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 12, 2006)

rehdeer said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> I live in Lexington and am very intrested.  How much?
> ...



Hello, I have PM you. Thanks


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 12, 2006)

brofoster said:
			
		

> Please send me any info on the club
> 
> Thanks
> Brofoster



Brofoster,  I will PM you.
Thanks!


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sounds great!!*

Can you send me some info on the club also?  

Thanks


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 14, 2006)

NY Vinny said:
			
		

> Can you send me some info on the club also?
> 
> Thanks



I will PM you.
Thanks.


----------



## Terminator (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hunt club*

I sent you a PM


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 14, 2006)

Terminator said:
			
		

> I sent you a PM


I will call you this evening.


----------



## tiretool (Feb 15, 2006)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## BCR840 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Just ckecking*

Do you have any openings?  If so how many members and what are the dues?  e-mail: bcr840@comcast.net


----------



## pwdawson (Feb 22, 2006)

Could you send me some information?  Are there still some openings?  I live in Dacula, GA.


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 22, 2006)

pwdawson said:
			
		

> Could you send me some information?  Are there still some openings?  I live in Dacula, GA.



I sent you a PM


----------



## Go Getter (Feb 22, 2006)

BCR840 said:
			
		

> Do you have any openings?  If so how many members and what are the dues?  e-mail: bcr840@comcast.net




I'll PM you.


----------



## NC Hunter (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## silvertop (Mar 4, 2006)

Would like more info. Interested.  PM or fall40@peolepc.com or 770-495-8274


----------



## Paul Geertz (Mar 16, 2006)

IM INTERESTED IN JOINING IF YOU HAVE OPENINGS LEFT?  THERE ARE 3 OR 4 OF US THAT WOULD BE INTERESTED. THANKS PAUL.EMAIL GEERTZ@BELLSOUTH.NET OR CALL 404 867 9437


----------



## Go Getter (Mar 30, 2006)

Paul Geertz said:
			
		

> IM INTERESTED IN JOINING IF YOU HAVE OPENINGS LEFT?  THERE ARE 3 OR 4 OF US THAT WOULD BE INTERESTED. THANKS PAUL.EMAIL GEERTZ@BELLSOUTH.NET OR CALL 404 867 9437



Paul, I sent you a email.


----------



## Jeff Moats (Jun 8, 2006)

Any openings left? How much are the dues. Are ATV's a problem?


----------



## greywolf (Jun 9, 2006)

intrested can i get the club rules e-mailed to me at rickytammy@etcmail.com and your phone number please


----------



## greywolf (Jun 11, 2006)

would like to find out more send me e-mail rickytammy@etcmail.com


----------



## dale (Jul 13, 2006)

any slots left e-mail -mature hunter and daughter


----------

